# Some photos from the weekend



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry there are lots!! 

Little Barney


















Barney's scar









Audrey and her pose!


















Barney and his brother Baxter - notice the size difference!









Baxter


















Aud & Baxter


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol just look at those cute faces  great pics *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely pics, poor little barney with a bandage on, bless him.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww poor little man hope he is feeling better soon, and what a lovely fluffy family you have,


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Wonderful pics those faces are adorable!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all gorgeous. Poor Barney looks very sorry for himself. I love the look on Audrey's face - great name for a cat by the way.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Audrey does have the most amazing expression, she looks like she could be the feline reincarnation of Cleopatra, she definitely has royal status  Baxter is a complete hunk and look at Barney. He is a true miracle, he may be smaller than his brother but he has the heart and strength of character of a lion. He looks incredible considering all he has been through.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Sorry there are lots!!
> 
> Little Barney
> 
> ...


They are scrummy Rachel! Barney is looking really well. His illness will have set him back but hopefully he will start scoffing like a goodun and catch up again to Baxter. Aud looks a beauty as always


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what cuties


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

They look beautiful - poor Barney with his little bandage!

Lou
X


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ahhh such kissable little faces!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Audrey does have the most amazing expression, she looks like she could be the feline reincarnation of Cleopatra, she definitely has royal status  Baxter is a complete hunk and look at Barney. He is a true miracle, he may be smaller than his brother but he has the heart and strength of character of a lion. He looks incredible considering all he has been through.


That is such a lovely thing to say, thank you 

Even the vet cannot believe Barney is still with us.......he is a little fighter bless him and he is getting stronger everyday 

I will tell Audrey she is cleopatra! she will love that lol! I'm sure she thinks she is human rather than cat, and she likes to think she is far more superior than any of her hooman parents in the house!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> They are scrummy Rachel! Barney is looking really well. His illness will have set him back but hopefully he will start scoffing like a goodun and catch up again to Baxter. Aud looks a beauty as always


Thanks Chrissy....think it was the bribe of a little friend that got him going again!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Thanks Chrissy....think it was the bribe of a little friend that got him going again!


Hee hee, not long now til the pitter patter of tiny paws


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hee hee, not long now til the pitter patter of tiny paws


Oooh dont get me going again! lol! The day is nearly upon us!  x


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

love little barney.


----------

